# ISSUE: Massey 35 4 cylinder/ FE35 4 cylinder 23C Engine Low oil pressure problem.



## cranny672 (Dec 20, 2012)

ISSUE: Massey 35 4 cylinder/ FE35 4 cylinder 23C Engine Low oil pressure problem.
Hello there, basically the problem is 15-20psi when moving or been run for a while, eg got warm, I have asked many people about this and no one has really come to a conclusion, just wondered if anyone else had a similar problem or better knowledge.
Firstly I changed conrod bearings as the pressure was low, also checked all clearances on oil pump- all okay. The crank has previously been reground and when the conrod bearing were removed they had little wear on them, proving it has rebuilt fairly recently, the head has also been removed and the liners have no lip at all. 
I’ve also had an oil change to 15w40 and when I did this I had 120psi when started up- when the pressure release valve was screwed all the way in then I adjusted it down to 60 at full revs (what it should be). Though I started it the other day and the pressure never really got over 40 (the same situation as I had before I even touched the engine), then when it was moved (got warm) it dropped to 15-20psi, then fiddled with the pressure release valve and this didn’t really change it. The recommended is 40-60 psi dependant on the revs. The pressure has been measured with a mechanics pressure gauge which is very accurate and tested so that is not at fault. I don’t wish to replace the main bearings as this means dismantling the whole engine down to the block and removing the crank, and considering the conrod bearing had little wear and the crank has been reground this suggests the main bearing shouldn’t be the issue, even though these don’t usually wear as much as the conrod bearings.

Just wondered if anyone had any ideas or suggestions on how to solve this problem! 
Many thanks
Rob


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if the pressure release/bypass ,on the oil pump might be weak/defective.


----------



## 35_4pot (Jan 1, 2014)

you want sae 30 grade oil in the engine


----------

